# [SOLVED] Upgrading Comp.



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

if this is the wrong place, please move it.

I have a 7-year old dell dimension 9100 with stock 375w psu, ATI radeon x600, pentium 4 3.0ghz w/ hyperthreading, 4GB (ram maxed out), SB Live! 24-bit, stock fans & heatsink, and a 500GB hard drive. I am planning on performing a clean install of xp and would like to use it as a server/media center. I would like it to e as functional as possible and am looking for upgrades to put into it. It would be of great help if someone could point me in the right direction for these parts and were to buy them. The case for it can support 2 hdd but i am not sure if i have a raid contoller. I am using usb speakers so I don't think i need another sound card. Any guidence would be appreciated:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

I would consider replacing the 7 yr. old PSU with a quality unit. Seasonic or Corsair.
That should work fine for a small server.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

It will support multiple drives, raid isn't needed just use the second or more drives for storage. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136298
You'll need a Data cable also
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123111


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

just incase this changes anything, i might upgrade 2 windows 7, what wattage will i need if i and another hard drive or other upgrades? can i put a ssd in it or would it be a waste? would adding fans help my performance or would it just add noise? r hard drive fans helpfull?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

SSD would be a waste in a server setup.

The Dell case would tough the add fans to and probably would not help because of the hard drive locations in the case.

Other then adding a gaming video card a 550w Seasonic or Corsair will be all that's needed.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

any examples of a good card for me? It most likely will be hooked up 2 a tv using hdmi. Thank u 4 your help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

HD 4670 with the HDMI port> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102855

And to power it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16817139004,N82E16817151027

That Seasonic was a deal it should come back in stock but the price may change.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

so i would want 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136298 64.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123111 1.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102855 69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027 89.99
for a grand total of $226.96 and you can guaranty that all these parts will fit and work with my computer? thanks again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

The WD Black Series Hdd's have a 32MB Cache & 5 yr. warranty for $10 more.
Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319


All the parts you have listet are compatible.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

that seems good, i know that higher is better, but what does the cache do? sorry if i sound noobish


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Larger Cache =faster. The 32MB Cache drives are almost equal in performance to the Raptor 10,000RPM drives for less expense.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

cool. yet a few more questions, is my cpu going to be a bottleneck? will these suggestions still be current in a few months? (im planning on getting a new one around june, hopeing i could figure how much it would cost to upgrade for server use) And will these ugrades allow windows 7 to work well, or will it be sluggish? thanks for the help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Win7 on a P4 may be pushing it a bit, I have it running well on a Pentium D 2.8 but haven't tried a P4 yet.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

I know someone who has a pd, ill have 2 c wat i can come up with. If i disable the visual themes, should it work ok?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

The visuals are more dependent on the video card then the CPU, the 4 gig will help.

The RC was the best opportunity to try it for free but MS pulled it at the end of August, if you know someone that has it you could install it as a 30 trial without a key to see how it runs.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

the main reason i want 7 is that im switching over a laptop 2 7 that's in my network and it would be nice 2 get 100% compatiblity. Im getting a free upgrade kit for one computer so i might try it in the 30 trial. if i get another hard drive and put 7 on it where should i put my swap file? If this isn't the right section ill make another topic


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

On the same drive as the OS is usually best.
Once working through the networking section of Win 7 and figuring out Home group is not the way to go to get it working with XP I've had no issues sharing between XP, Win 7, Ubuntu, and Vista


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

I installed 7 on a 3.2G 800MHz P4 to play with and it was fine.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

can i virtulize xp on windows 7 home premium if i have a copy of xp? Thanks for all your help, this forum is great!

wat 1 of these 3 should i get? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16814127440,N82E16814102855,N82E16814131171


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

I prefer the Sapphire over MSI for video cards, the powercolor is passive cooling.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

another few questions, sorry about being noobish. would keeping my current card be smart? i only will use 2 monitors at most, but the less neat the better. So even though the numbers are higher on the others you suggest the card with the better reputation? I know that quality matters.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Sapphire and PowerColor are the two best brands for graphics cards.

The Sapphire would be my choice. The specs are about standard, and the DDR3 memory is adequate. 

The MSI will be a hair faster than the Sapphire because it has GDDR3 rather than DDR3 memory, but MSI's quality isn't the best and their support is relatively poor.

The PowerColor has DDR3 memory like the Sapphire, but the memory clock speed is higher. This will have a tiny impact on performance. However, it has a passive heatsink, rather than a heatsink+fan. This means it will be quieter, but unless you have a well-ventilated case overheating could be an issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

If your current card will do what you need, then keeping it is fine.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

well now I am considering saving my cash and building a gaming computer eventualy. this topic has been quite informative, though and now i know what my system can support, thank you!

now I am ready 2 upgrade, but now I don't know wat psu i should buy. hope some1 sees this


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

For the HD4670?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16817139004,N82E16817151027


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Im looking 4 1 that is in stock


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

http://www.frys.com/search?search_t...ring=Corsair+550W&cat=0&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

so now I am thinking take some parts from my dell, hdd, dvd, OS, ram and use it with some new parts like a mobo, psu, video card processor. My main goal is to be able to play BF2 on high at 1080p. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

You will also need a PSU to go with the new Mono-CPU-GPU.
Look in this thread for some combination ideas. Asus & Gigabyte are quality Mobo's.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

BF2 is an old game; even a 4670 should manage it at its highest settings.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

that is wat i thought. 650 watts should sufice, right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

More then enough.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.291198
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.234812
plus an old hdd(to be replaced later) with xp, good?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

And a Radeon 4670 I presume? If so then it should be excellent.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

oh yah sorry. do i need any other cables/wires?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Nope, it should all be there.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

What are the best brands for graphics cards? looking at all my options


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

ATI:
Best: Sapphire, PowerColor, Asus, Gigabyte
OK: XFX, MSI, Diamond, HIS

Nvidia: 
Best: EVGA, BFG Tech, Asus, Gigabyte
OK: XFX, MXI, Sparkle


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

4 swbf2 do i need 1gb of graphics ram? is there an nvidea alternative?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*



> Y do all of the ati boxes have a half-naked chick on the front of them?


Sex sells?

1GB of VRAM isn't required unless you're playing on a very large resolution monitor (1920x1200 or higher), but it will give slight performance boosts with 1440x900 and up.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

reworked my plan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.291798
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.294222
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123181
plus windows xp, keyboard, mouse, and monitor


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Those links are redirecting to anrdoezrs.net, which my HOSTS file indicates as a malware site. DO NOT CLICK.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

wat the!! so sry i would never do that! how do i take them down and does this mean my comp. is infected? 4 me it goes 2 newegg


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Sorry, looks like it's a problem on my end. You should be good. I think anrdoezrs.net might be an advertising site, rather than malware. I need to do some messing around in HOSTS, but you're fine. Forget I mentioned it



EDIT: Yeah, I've got a little bit of malware hijacking some of my redirects. You're fine, it's my end. Freaking Windows registry...

EDIT2: I'd added a list of known tracking sites to my HOSTS file to prevent them from being accessed, and apparently anrdoezrs.net and apmebf.com are two tracking websites that newegg uses. Since those were redirecting to 127.0.0.1, I wasn't getting redirected to newegg. So the connection was failing. I've removed the list I added as just removing anrdoezrs and apmebf still wasn't letting me connect. I guess I'll just live with those trackers for now until I find a way to make these newegg redirects work without them. Looking into various spyware blockers.



Anyway! Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

They go to Negg for me,

1. OCZ Technology OCZ700MXSP: $97.99

2. Cooler Master CAC-T05-UW: $49.99

Combo Discount: -$15.00 
Combo Price: $132.98

The OCZ Modstream 700w isn't junk but around the same price the Corsair 750TX is much better.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=750tx


1. GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L: $89.99

2. Intel BX80580Q8300: $179.99

3. XFX HD-477A-YDFC: $114.99

4. OCZ Technology OCZ2RPR10664GK: $100.99

5. Western Digital WD10EADS: $84.99

Combo Discount: -$35.00 
Combo Price: $535.95
The Caviar Black drive has a 5 year warranty as opposed to 3 on the green, plus the green has a power saving scheme that slows it down.
The Motherboard and Ram are good
XFX can be hard to deal with on RMA warranties.
For gaming I think your better off with faster clock speeds over more cores The E8500 is close in price to the Q8300 but with a faster clock speed, the Q9400 also close but with larger cache.

Sata cables will come with the motherboard.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Yeah that looks like a pretty good setup. Nice combo there. The E8000 series CPUs or Q9000 series would be better for gaming. The OCZ PSU isn't as good as a Corsair but is still pretty good. Nice Gigabyte mobo and RAM. Pretty much what Wrench said.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Thanks 4 ur help, and its ok it u thought i was posting malware. Will the hdd make a huge difference? This isn't easy, first i get a great combo then i find ten others which i cant tell much of a difference, well, that a noob 4 u! lol. also, i have the hdd & a sta dvd-burner, dont I need a another sata cable in addition 2 the mobos cable? thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

The motherboard will come with 2 Sata, 1 IDE, 1 Floppy cable, it you're taking the drives out of your present setup you'll have cables to take also.

I've heard a lot of complaints on the green drives but have not personally used one.
It seems they power down when not used for an period of time and then have to power back up.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

what would be better, post 35 or 43?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

I like 35 that's basically what I built my son (P35 instead of P45 at the time).

It overclocks to 3.6 on the stock cooler without issue,


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

do you guys think i should just drop the cooler and get a better graphics card? I have a dedicated sound card, but it is old. Would that be better than new onboard sound? should i get this ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104073 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212 ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

I like Crucial better then Kingston. 
Give the integrated sound a try it is quite good these days.
The stock cooler work quite well after market coolers can be quieter and do give a few degrees difference at stock and low to mid over clocks but can make a big difference under high clocks, again you could always add one later.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121352 better than the 4670?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Yeah, it's one step up, on par with the 4830.

For the price I'd go with the 4770: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2853&cm_re=Radeon_4770-_-14-102-853-_-Product
On par with the 4850 and 9800GTX+.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

would there be a performance difference between the GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L and the GA-EP45-UD3R?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

The "R" is raid capable, and the "L" isn't.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

do i need thermal grease with stock cooler?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

The stock cooler will have a thermal pad pre-installed if you remove it after installation then yes or if your looking to get a couple degrees cooler then AS5 instead of the pad,


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674 a better processor 4 the price? would mobo and ram should go with it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

The Intel motherboard will not support a AMD CPU.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

i know that, i meant what mobo could go with it, sorry. same for ram. will this cpu be better when i have mcafee in backround while gaming?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

The Intel is still the better setup but AMD is getting closer, the motherboards need to catch up a little but this is one I've used > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378

Along with this ram> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145265&Tpk=CMD4GX3M2A1600C8


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

ok, (dont worry its not malware, lol)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.313372


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

Looks good, the UD3R/E8400 is a solid combination.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

can i use windows xp from my old dell? is it legal?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

No the OEM version off the Dell will not work, it's license is tied to the Dell motherboard.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

ohh.....minor setback. sry if i keep makin u guys help me on the same thing but now ive got another build check. Thanks 4 ur patience
same graphics, ram, hdd
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128376
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.310336
and win 7 full retail. if i try using the oem version with a new mobo, will it install? if that works would i b able 2 use an upgrade kit? Then would it be legal?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

It'll work you cutting the power supply pretty close though, and the E8400 is the better performing system.

Use the OEM version of win 7.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading Comp.*

thanks i bought it.


----------

